# WTF affects the medial canthus



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

Testosterone?
dht?
palate width?
maxillary forward growth?

afaik it develops after birth in width and down turn.

so its one of them right?.


inb4 "cope, its genetics" shut up retard it probably has to have some kind of activator at least you mong


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 10, 2019)

I mean it doesn't look like it's too strongly correlated with other facial features, so I would guess it's a prenetal malformation, similar to something like a tongue tie or dimples.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> I mean it doesn't look like it's too strongly correlated with other facial features, so I would guess it's a prenetal malformation, similar to something like a tongue tie or dimples.


but babies dont really have them?


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Dec 10, 2019)

Genetics


----------



## Titbot (Dec 10, 2019)

Top teir maxilla and zygos. Inb4 retards say gandy maxilla is recessed he has a bird nose


----------



## reptiles (Dec 10, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Top teir maxilla and zygos. Inb4 retards say gandy maxilla is recessed he has a bird nose






I think unlike jaw area this 1 part of the eye maybe entirely genetic we have seen people like cavill with very good maxillas and very good cranial bases but the eyes are shit my theory is this is all genetic luck however forward growth large skulls are not


----------



## Titbot (Dec 10, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I think unlike jaw area this 1 part of the eye maybe entirely genetic we have seen people like cavill with very good maxillas and very good cranial bases but the eyes are shit my theory is this is all genetic luck however forward growth large skulls are not
> 
> 
> View attachment 189141


Think of it this way the more you pull the maxilla forward the more the cheekbones gets slanted wouldn’t that also affect the eye area. Also salludon wasn’t blessed with a downward medial canthus in hiss was before pics so it can’t be genetic .


----------



## reptiles (Dec 10, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Think of it this way the more you pull the maxilla forward the more the cheekbones gets slanted wouldn’t that also affect the eye area






Depends on what direction if downwards if upwards yes but it would not change medial canthus unless in womb so it might be connected to the prenatal T pill its over


----------



## Titbot (Dec 10, 2019)

How is it connected to genes when salludon didn’t have it before Jfl


reptiles said:


> Depends on what direction if downwards if upwards yes but it would not change medial canthus unless in womb so it might be connected to the prenatal T pill its over


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Depends on what direction if downwards if upwards yes but it would not change medial canthus unless in womb so it might be connected to the prenatal T pill its over


babies dont have it much


----------



## reptiles (Dec 10, 2019)

Titbot said:


> How is it connected to genes when salludon didn’t have it before Jfl





What did Salludon do? Plus you can't compare god to the subhuman incels


FatJattMofo said:


> babies dont have it much






I thought it was about the shares of androgens in the womb


----------



## Titbot (Dec 10, 2019)

reptiles said:


> What did Salludon do? Plus you can't compare god to the subhuman incels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He hard mewed and face pulled and hard chewed . Face pulled leading to the transition


----------



## reptiles (Dec 10, 2019)

Titbot said:


> He hard mewed and face pulled and hard chewed . Face pulled leading to the transition






That is cope I say it was most likely ageing


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 10, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> I mean it doesn't look like it's too strongly correlated with other facial features, so I would guess it's a prenetal malformation, similar to something like a tongue tie or dimples.


doesn't it correlate pretty strongly with well developed cheekbones?


----------



## Titbot (Dec 10, 2019)

reptiles said:


> That is cope I say it was most likely ageing


Gandy always had the same medial canthus even when young, so did Chico and the rest . The lower third changes due to aging


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Dec 10, 2019)

Horizontally wide orbital rims


----------



## Titbot (Dec 10, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> doesn't it correlate pretty strongly with well developed cheekbones?


It has to very high set cheekbones and god teir maxilla


----------



## reptiles (Dec 10, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Gandy always had the same medial canthus even when young, so did Chico and the rest . The lower third changes due to aging





Yeah so he got it through genetics brutal jsut hit late puberty and say you hard mewed to get it theory


----------



## Titbot (Dec 10, 2019)

عبد الرحمن said:


> Horizontally wide orbital rims


what causes this to happen is it the cheekbones?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

Titbot said:


> It has to very high set cheekbones and god teir maxilla


se probably doesnt effect anything besides indirect correlation its probably maxilla width and maybe force on the area by chewing? or hormones during life


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Dec 10, 2019)

I think it has something to do with squinting, I always get a more defined medial canthus when I squint.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 10, 2019)

Titbot said:


> It has to very high set cheekbones and god teir maxilla


Which could potentially lead to more stretched skin and thus a longer medial canthus


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

عبد الرحمن said:


> I think it has something to do with squinting, I always get a more defined medial canthus when I squint.


that effects the sharpness and its from the infraorbital rimss too


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Dec 10, 2019)

Titbot said:


> what causes this to happen is it the cheekbones?


its a genetic trait, its a combination of forward maxilla and cheekbones and wider lacrimal area.








How to Get Attractive Eyes for Guys | Magnum Workshop


A good eye area is crucial. Click here to learn the characteristics of a good eye area, and learn how to get attractive eyes for guys.




magnumworkshop.com


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 10, 2019)

عبد الرحمن said:


> I think it has something to do with squinting, I always get a more defined medial canthus when I squint.


Squinting leads to a more raised lower eyelid (and thus a longer medial canthus), and so do higher cheeekbones, just permanently instead of temporarily. It has to have something to do with the cheekbones.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 10, 2019)

Interesting thing I found. Idk if it's legit but it has some good theories


The Cause of Myopia


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 10, 2019)

medial canthus is there to get the eyes rid of water, it is connected in a tunnel between the nose.

I would have to look up anatomy again to conclude what affects medial canthus


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 10, 2019)

Allah.


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Dec 10, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> Squinting leads to a more raised lower eyelid (and thus a longer medial canthus), and so do higher cheeekbones, just permanently instead of temporarily. It has to have something to do with the cheekbones.


Yep


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> medial canthus is there to get the eyes rid of water, it is connected in a tunnel between the nose.
> 
> I would have to look up anatomy again to conclude what affects medial canthus


please do


AutisticBeaner said:


> Squinting leads to a more raised lower eyelid (and thus a longer medial canthus), and so do higher cheeekbones, just permanently instead of temporarily. It has to have something to do with the cheekbones.


sharper. not much longer


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Dec 10, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Allah.


 لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 10, 2019)

عبد الرحمن said:


> لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله.



Yes bro.

https://www.memri.org/tv/war-song-palestinian-websites-strike-blow-tel-aviv


----------



## her (Dec 10, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Interesting thing I found. Idk if it's legit but it has some good theories
> 
> 
> The Cause of Myopia


just squint bro


----------



## Titbot (Dec 10, 2019)

He got it through face pulling and hard mewing res


reptiles said:


> Yeah so he got it through genetics brutal jsut hit late puberty and say you hard mewed to get it theory


He got it through hard mewing and face pulling to get that god teir maxi
I just realized my subhuman dad has shit bones but longer horizontal eyes with a longer medial canthus then me wtf. I was born to be cursed


----------



## reptiles (Dec 10, 2019)

Titbot said:


> He got it through face pulling and hard mewing res
> 
> He got it through hard mewing and face pulling to get that god teir maxi
> I just realized my subhuman dad has shit bones but longer horizontal eyes with a longer medial canthus then me wtf. I was born to be cursed





You got genetically lucky nothing more unless you had a good diet from youth and nose breathed


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 10, 2019)

reptiles said:


> That is cope I say it was most likely ageing


He didn’t face pull lol

only mew and chew and chin tuxk


----------



## reptiles (Dec 10, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> He didn’t face pull lol
> 
> only mew and chew and chin tuxk





I don't belive that this alone will lead to those faces diet is a huge important factor every one wants to cast away


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 10, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I don't belive that this alone will lead to those faces diet is a huge important factor every one wants to cast away


yh

hard diet

ie

rough village diet pre agriculture or in 3rd world


----------



## Titbot (Dec 10, 2019)

reptiles said:


> You got genetically lucky nothing more unless you had a good diet from youth and nose breathed


I nose breathed


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 10, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I don't belive that this alone will lead to those faces diet is a huge important factor every one wants to cast away


Mastic gum is really good super hard


----------



## Solidcoin (Dec 10, 2019)

Nose bridge


----------



## reptiles (Dec 10, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> yh
> 
> hard diet
> 
> ...





Yeah it would make us into chads


Titbot said:


> I nose breathed





Makes sense gandy jr


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 10, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Yeah it would make us into chads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh

i know a fatcel chad who plays games all day and I he mogs Gandhi and the rest


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

Solidcoin said:


> Nose bridge


no fckn way. the nose bridge isnt on the same plane


----------



## reptiles (Dec 10, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> Bruh
> 
> i know a fatcel chad who plays games all day and I he mogs Gandhi and the rest





Then it's genetics literally no one denies this we have even seen lookism examples querisman was a good example he had a good amount of pre natal t but a shit diet yet he turned out good looking why ? you tend to look like your father and he had high pre natal t what the argument is though you will look like the best possible version of yourself which is akin to chad


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

actually. nvm it is. but idk how this affects it tbh


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 10, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Then it's genetics literally no one denies this we have even seen lookism examples querisman was a good example he had a good amount of pre natal t but a shit diet yet he turned out good looking why ? you tend to look like your father and he had high pre natal t what the argument is though you will look like the best possible version of yourself which is akin to chad


Bro that guy ain’t. my dad thr one on the hand pic


----------



## reptiles (Dec 10, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> Bro that guy ain’t. my dad thr one on the hand pic





Did your dad mog you in youth


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 10, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Did your dad mog you in youth


idk

i think so

im worse than u
im 5ft 8 dark skin Indian


----------



## Solidcoin (Dec 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> no fckn way. the nose bridge isnt on the same plane


whatever gives you a strong nose bridge also improves your medial canthus and just eye area in general, you can notice anyone with those kind of eyes always have top tier noses, opry for example

This is also insane correlation i just came up with, o'pry's nose or asymmetrical in the same way his right eye is as it tilts to the left


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

Solidcoin said:


> whatever gives you a strong nose bridge also improves your medial canthus and just eye area in general, you can notice anyone with those kind of eyes always have top tier noses, opry for example


+that deosnt really make sense. o prys nose is shit. I thought you meant the nose bridge width compined with ipd lmits how long the medial canthus can be. im not sure if its like that


----------



## reptiles (Dec 10, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> idk
> 
> i think so
> 
> ...





Brutal it's ovER you could try face pulling but don't expect chad results


----------



## Titbot (Dec 10, 2019)

Solidcoin said:


> whatever gives you a strong nose bridge also improves your medial canthus and just eye area in general, you can notice anyone with those kind of eyes always have top tier noses, opry for example
> 
> This is also insane correlation i just came up with, o'pry's nose or asymmetrical in the same way his right eye is as it tilts to the left


My dad has a better ipd and eye area in general then me even tho I bone mog him to death right now, also a better nose , straight but masculine


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 10, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Brutal it's ovER you could try face pulling but don't expect chad results



shall I tell my chad relatives abt facepulling


what will it do for them?


----------



## Solidcoin (Dec 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> +that deosnt really make sense. o prys nose is shit. I thought you meant the nose bridge width compined with ipd lmits how long the medial canthus can be. im not sure if its like that


his nose is not shit jfl


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

Solidcoin said:


> his nose is not shit jfl


its not ideal. ive got a long downturned medial canthus without a jew nose so it doesnt really make sense tbh that it would be that.


----------



## Solidcoin (Dec 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> its not ideal. ive got a long downturned medial canthus without a jew nose so it doesnt really make sense tbh that it would be that.


lmao the whole point was about the definition not the overall aesthetics nor harmony


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Dec 10, 2019)

So much retardation. It has to do with the nose bridge’s pulling on the skin that’s next to the nose. Taller noses have a greater pull. That’s why Asians have short medial canthii


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

Solidcoin said:


> lmao the whole point was about the definition not the overall aesthetics nor harmony


by nose definition what do you mean? sharp nasal bridge? projected? high? what?


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Dec 10, 2019)

For me the biggest difference between asian eyes and non asian eyes just with respect to shape is the length and definition of the medial canthus


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> So much retardation. It has to do with the nose bridge’s pulling on the skin that’s next to the nose. Taller noses have a greater pull. That’s why Asians have short medial canthii


horseface cope.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 10, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> shall I tell my chad relatives abt facepulling
> 
> 
> what will it do for them?





You could try i guess remeber though every little bit counts https://looksmax.org/threads/hypothsis-on-how-to-increase-facial-dimorphism.71480/ this is bigger life fuel apparently lipus machine plus bone mashing might work


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 10, 2019)

reptiles said:


> You could try i guess remeber though every little bit counts https://looksmax.org/threads/hypothsis-on-how-to-increase-facial-dimorphism.71480/ this is bigger life fuel apparently lipus machine plus bone mashing might work


shall I tell my chad 17 year old relative?

what would it do for him?

he is family so yh I don’t mind if he gets better


----------



## Solidcoin (Dec 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> by nose definition what do you mean? sharp nasal bridge? projected? high? what?


maybe high have no idea, da sharp somewhat projected nasal bridge. Whatever shapes your nose this way also correlates to your eye area somehow


----------



## reptiles (Dec 10, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> shall I tell my chad 17 year old relative?
> 
> what would it do for him?
> 
> he is family so yh I don’t mind if he gets better





Maybe help him but this shit is fucking expensive good luck affording all this


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 10, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Maybe help him but this shit is fucking expensive good luck affording all this


What ant the drugs

like test and hgh

amd mk677

amd AI

should I take them?

or him


----------



## Solidcoin (Dec 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> horseface cope.


even fucking gandy has a massive beak nose but I believe it is because of his beak nose that he has such an insane eye area

beak but well-shaped


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

Solidcoin said:


> maybe high have no idea, da sharp somewhat projected nasal bridge. Whatever shapes your nose this way also correlates to your eye area somehow


idk. ill look into it tho. see the corleation. the sharpness of the canthus is by the infraorbitals. the width might be T levels and palate width. and the down turn could be something idk about or those two


Solidcoin said:


> even fucking gandy has a massive beak nose but I believe it is because of his beak nose that he has such an insane eye area


barrett


----------



## Solidcoin (Dec 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> idk. ill look into it tho. see the corleation. the sharpness of the canthus is by the infraorbitals. the width might be T levels and palate width. and the down turn could be something idk about or those two
> 
> barrett


tbh I literally just came up with this the moment i saw your thread title so I have no idea what I am talking about yet it makes sense


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

Solidcoin said:


> tbh I literally just came up with this the moment i saw your thread title so I have no idea what I am talking about yet it makes sense


it doesnt really from what ive seen. like I said ill see if there is any correlation. either way its one of these things , maxilla, T , squinting, prent T , genetics and diet


----------



## reptiles (Dec 10, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> What ant the drugs
> 
> like test and hgh
> 
> ...





Add vitamin c to that what is A.I ? add sarms remeber though if it doesn't work out their is ccw rotation https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/items/saunamaxingthread_201912/How ccw rotation works.pdf this mixed in with implants don't choose eppley btw he is utter shit but ccw rotation mixed in with implants can lead to a better angle and more forward growth


----------



## Solidcoin (Dec 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> it doesnt really from what ive seen. like I said ill see if there is any correlation. either way its one of these things , maxilla, T , squinting, prent T , genetics and diet


You say barret but look at his perfectly shaped and strong nose bridge, ofc its genetic and everything ties in to one another at the end of the day but from the looks of it I've never seen anyone with a good medial canthus without top tier/strong nose







FatJattMofo said:


> it doesnt really from what ive seen. like I said ill see if there is any correlation. either way its one of these things , maxilla, T , squinting, prent T , genetics and diet


Another example




this man has the best eye area in the world without a doubt

notice his strong/high nose bridge, its almost as if it allows the medial canthus to sink in, again i am just coming up with this shit on the spot but it makes sense


FatJattMofo said:


> it doesnt really from what ive seen. like I said ill see if there is any correlation. either way its one of these things , maxilla, T , squinting, prent T , genetics and diet



I've also just realized it is correlated with the curvature (hight/support) of the mid part


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

Solidcoin said:


> You say barret but look at his perfectly shaped and strong nose bridge, ofc its genetic and everything ties in to one another at the end of the day but from the looks of it I've never seen anyone with a good medial canthus without top tier/strong nose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is some corelation i see with a good maxilla and the medial canthus but I only need to look no further than to african tribes to see examples with god tier medial canthi and low unprojected noses


Solidcoin said:


> You say barret but look at his perfectly shaped and strong nose bridge, ofc its genetic and everything ties in to one another at the end of the day but from the looks of it I've never seen anyone with a good medial canthus without top tier/strong nose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idk what you mean by curvature of the mid part.


----------



## Solidcoin (Dec 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> idk what you mean by curvature of the mid part.


The red arrows

Regardless of the tip/shape, it seems like the only part that impacts the medial canthus 


FatJattMofo said:


> I only need to look no further than to african tribes to see examples with god tier medial canthi and low unprojected noses


example?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

Solidcoin said:


> The red arrows
> 
> example?








ther a couple others too from the mursi tribe.


----------



## Solidcoin (Dec 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> View attachment 189330
> 
> 
> ther a couple others too from the mursi tribe.


It's definitely a combination, I believe it is one of the factors, andreas erikson for example has both the type of nose i am talking about and god tier zygos, I never denied this to begin with btw.

This guy also has crazy zygos, but the question is. If he had a higher nose with strong projection, would it further affect his medial canthus? (it would fuck up his harmony ofc, his nose is low set for a reason)


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

Solidcoin said:


> It's definitely a combination, I believe it is one of the factors, andreas erikson for example has both the type of nose i am talking about and god tier zygos, I never denied this to begin with btw.
> 
> This guy also has crazy zygos, but the question is. If he had a higher nose with strong projection, would it further affect his medial canthus? (it would fuck up his harmony ofc, his nose is low set for a reason)


I cant tell. the tribesmen I see rarely have medial canthi like this. this is uber tier. like my avi. but the other members still tend have REALLY good medial canthi. like gandy and o pry.
idk whehter or not it would. .

afaik race / nose shape doesnt seem to change the level of this effect. the same things that make a high set nasal bridge probably also make the medial canthus or maxilla better. and at the same time ensure everyone with a good medial canthus from cacuasoid race would have a nose like them. top tier. with the africans theere is no high nasal bridge


Solidcoin said:


> It's definitely a combination, I believe it is one of the factors, andreas erikson for example has both the type of nose i am talking about and god tier zygos, I never denied this to begin with btw.
> 
> This guy also has crazy zygos, but the question is. If he had a higher nose with strong projection, would it further affect his medial canthus? (it would fuck up his harmony ofc, his nose is low set for a reason)


thats a female btw.


----------



## Solidcoin (Dec 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> afaik race / nose shape doesnt seem to change the level of this effect.


they have extreme features like size and zygo breath for example, I believe they compensate for the lack of nasal bridge support.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

Solidcoin said:


> they have extreme features of size and zygo breath for example, I believe they compensate for the lack of nasal bridge support.


why would it be needed to support that area? is the medial canthus not some tear through the skin?. so wouldnt a low nose bridge be better for this as it doesnt "block" the thing?


----------



## Solidcoin (Dec 10, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> why would it be needed to support that area? is the medial canthus not some tear through the skin?. so wouldn't a low nose bridge be better for this as it doesnt "block" the thing?


Ok, I don't know why we hopped on to discussing the negroid skull, I did say "his nose is low set for a reason " I am not arguing against the evolutionary aspect of why the nose *should *be high or low set, it's all about harmony at the end of the day.

Also, you did admit that tribesmen rarely have a medial canthus as good as the guy you posted. Again, maxilla, zygos and all the other shit has an effect on the medial canthus, It's just that these factors multiply the more you have of each one. The best example is andreas erikson






His medial canthus tilt is extreme yet he also seems to tick all the boxes, what I am saying is: if the African tribesman you posted ticked all the boxed the same way Andreas does, would his medial canthus be affected in the same way?

Meaning that the lower your nasal bridge, the greater the amount of compensation needed from each other feature to achieve the same level of the medial canthus.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 10, 2019)

Solidcoin said:


> Ok, I don't know why we hopped on to discussing the negroid skull, I did say "his nose is low set for a reason " I am not arguing against the evolutionary aspect of why the nose *should *be high or low set, it's all about harmony at the end of the day.
> 
> Also, you did admit that tribesmen rarely have a medial canthus as good as the guy you posted. Again, maxilla, zygos and all the other shit has an effect on the medial canthus, It's just that these factors multiply the more you have of each one. The best example is andreas erikson
> 
> ...


probably. the skin could stretch out and the canthus elongate. that idea doesnt seem improbable tbh.


Solidcoin said:


> Ok, I don't know why we hopped on to discussing the negroid skull, I did say "his nose is low set for a reason " I am not arguing against the evolutionary aspect of why the nose *should *be high or low set, it's all about harmony at the end of the day.
> 
> Also, you did admit that tribesmen rarely have a medial canthus as good as the guy you posted. Again, maxilla, zygos and all the other shit has an effect on the medial canthus, It's just that these factors multiply the more you have of each one. The best example is andreas erikson
> 
> ...


would explain why its a dimorphic trait. those features of the nose are mainly seen in men


----------



## Rugged (Dec 10, 2019)

i have it its genetics hehe


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 10, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Think of it this way the more you pull the maxilla forward the more the cheekbones gets slanted wouldn’t that also affect the eye area. Also salludon wasn’t blessed with a downward medial canthus in hiss was before pics so it can’t be genetic .


Barrets medial canthus isnt downturned and he has insane forwards growth


----------



## Darkstrand (Dec 11, 2019)

Solidcoin said:


> Nose bridge


Good theory, but any exact idea beind this statement?


----------



## Solidcoin (Dec 11, 2019)

Darkstrand said:


> Good theory, but any exact idea beind this statement?


lmao scroll up, me and @FatJattMofo had a long "discussion" about this


Solidcoin said:


> Ok, I don't know why we hopped on to discussing the negroid skull, I did say "his nose is low set for a reason " I am not arguing against the evolutionary aspect of why the nose *should *be high or low set, it's all about harmony at the end of the day.
> 
> Also, you did admit that tribesmen rarely have a medial canthus as good as the guy you posted. Again, maxilla, zygos and all the other shit has an effect on the medial canthus, It's just that these factors multiply the more you have of each one. The best example is andreas erikson
> 
> ...





FatJattMofo said:


> probably. the skin could stretch out and the canthus elongate. that idea doesnt seem improbable tbh.
> 
> would explain why its a dimorphic trait. those features of the nose are mainly seen in men


----------



## Darkstrand (Dec 11, 2019)

Solidcoin said:


> lmao scroll up, me and @FatJattMofo had a long "discussion" about this


Right, just saw that lol... 
Look at me newest thread tho, kinda tackles a similar idea


----------



## Titbot (Dec 11, 2019)

If I fix my nose bridge would my medial canthus automatically becomes downswung


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 11, 2019)

Titbot said:


> If I fix my nose bridge would my medial canthus automatically becomes downswung


idk. check rhino results.





look at this guy. compare yourself to him


----------



## Titbot (Dec 11, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> idk. check rhino results.
> 
> View attachment 190117
> 
> look at this guy. compare yourself to him


What do you think


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Dec 11, 2019)

black dna


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 11, 2019)

Titbot said:


> What do you think


idk if it would.


sgt_iron said:


> black dna


autism


----------



## Titbot (Dec 11, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> idk if it would.
> 
> autism


gonna ask a plastic surgeon


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 11, 2019)

salludon have achieved this god feat,

go his route, and get the elongated canthus


----------



## AbandonShip (Dec 11, 2019)

Just cut the inner corners of your eye with a knife


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 11, 2019)

Titbot said:


> He got it through face pulling and hard mewing res
> 
> He got it through hard mewing and face pulling to get that god teir maxi
> I just realized my subhuman dad has shit bones but longer horizontal eyes with a longer medial canthus then me wtf. I was born to be cursed


he never "face pulled" just chewing and hard mewing


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 11, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> he never "face pulled" just chewing and hard mewing


is the back of the maxillla and the front the only parts affect by the tongue? can it widen intercanine distance?


----------



## Titbot (Dec 11, 2019)

Salludon eye area


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 11, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> is the back of the maxillla and the front the only parts affect by the tongue? can it widen intercanine distance?


Every bone on the up-side of the face can be affected by the tongue, and even more if there is force applied.(hard mewing) Mewing would mainly affect the maxilla(obviously) but there are cases where other big facial bones such as the supraorbital rim would grow from the result of mewing and age as well. 

There is a bone just beneath the eyes(not maxilla) that could be affected by hard mewing. This and the maxilla is what I think causes the elongated medial canthus.

intercanine distance should widen naturally with age, but it's possible that force from the tongue could influence some change.


----------



## Titbot (Dec 11, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> Every bone on the up-side of the face can be affected by the tongue, and even more if there is force applied.(hard mewing) Mewing would mainly affect the maxilla(obviously) but there are cases where other big facial bones such as the supraorbital rim would grow from the result of mewing and age as well.
> 
> There is a bone just beneath the eyes(not maxilla) that could be affected by hard mewing. This and the maxilla is what I think causes the elongated medial canthus.
> 
> intercanine distance should widen naturally with age, but it's possible that force from the tongue could influence some change.


I think gandy eyes has longer elongated eye shape then salludon


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 11, 2019)

Titbot said:


> I think gandy eyes has longer elongated eye shape then salludon


their medial canthus length look the same to me, but i have a preference to salludon's.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 11, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> their medial canthus length look the same to me, but i have a preference to salludon's.


I wonder if ny canthus can becone like the one of the guy in the original post especially if my eyes are hooded. I wonder what causes that god tier canthus. Its in aleague of its own


MrGlutton said:


> Every bone on the up-side of the face can be affected by the tongue, and even more if there is force applied.(hard mewing) Mewing would mainly affect the maxilla(obviously) but there are cases where other big facial bones such as the supraorbital rim would grow from the result of mewing and age as well.
> 
> There is a bone just beneath the eyes(not maxilla) that could be affected by hard mewing. This and the maxilla is what I think causes the elongated medial canthus.
> 
> intercanine distance should widen naturally with age, but it's possible that force from the tongue could influence some change.


Makes sense. I wonder how it gets effects tho. Ill just have to chew mew and see


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 11, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> I wonder if ny canthus can becone like the one of the guy in the original post especially if my eyes are hooded. I wonder what causes that god tier canthus. Its in aleague of its own
> 
> Makes sense. I wonder how it gets effects tho. Ill just have to chew mew and see


we're young, so we have alot of time to make our medial canthus top tier.

ye we just have to wait and see for ourselves, can't wait for the future.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 11, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> we're young, so we have alot of time to make our medial canthus top tier.
> 
> ye we just have to wait and see for ourselves, can't wait for the future.





MrGlutton said:


> we're young, so we have alot of time to make our medial canthus top tier.
> 
> ye we just have to wait and see for ourselves, can't wait for the future.


I have 2 questions tbh. how should you go about things with a midline discrepancy?


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 12, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> I have 2 questions tbh. how should you go about things with a midline discrepancy?


well it's usually caused by problems with the maxilla or mandible. 

the solution? be patient and let age sort it out

or if there's surgery.. that's another solution you can take. 

i don't recommend getting braces too


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 12, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> well it's usually caused by problems with the maxilla or mandible.
> 
> the solution? be patient and let age sort it out
> 
> ...


what do you think about canine chewing? also is there anyway for it to get worse and how do I avoid that?


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 12, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> what do you think about canine chewing? also is there anyway for it to get worse and how do I avoid that?


i remember reading a thread where it was stated that "the best way to chew-max is to chew with your canine" I disagree. I prefer chewing with the molars because it makes the chewing more intense. To chew-max, you must be in a state of forceful/intense mastication to grow/develop your lower third or mandible. Sure canine can provide some sort of intensity, but I believe the purpose of that thread was to inform everybody that chewing with the canine could make you feel more "comfortable" at the end of the day, whatever provides you with the most chewing intensity is ideal.

Well the canine teeth is weaker than the molars. So that's possibly another reason why you don't want to chew-max with your canine teeth. Ofcourse to avoid the problems of chew-maxxing with your canines would be not to chew with your canine teeth at all, or simply take long breaks.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 12, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> i remember reading a thread where it was stated that "the best way to chew-max is to chew with your canine" I disagree. I prefer chewing with the molars because it makes the chewing more intense. To chew-max, you must be in a state of forceful/intense mastication to grow/develop your lower third or mandible. Sure canine can provide some sort of intensity, but I believe the purpose of that thread was to inform everybody that chewing with the canine could make you feel more "comfortable" at the end of the day, whatever provides you with the most chewing intensity is ideal.
> 
> Well the canine teeth is weaker than the molars. So that's possibly another reason why you don't want to chew-max with your canine teeth. Ofcourse to avoid the problems of chew-maxxing with your canines would be not to chew with your canine teeth at all, or simply take long breaks.


I agree for the most part but the canines are linked to the lips and the chin so idk if the chin could be effected more by chewing there. maybe even the nasal region .
btw with the problems I was talking about the midline discrepancy


----------



## MrGlutton (Dec 12, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> I agree for the most part but the canines are linked to the lips and the chin so idk if the chin could be effected more by chewing there. maybe even the nasal region .
> btw with the problems I was talking about the midline discrepancy


If intense chewing is possible with the canines then you shouldn't be surprised if the chin gets effected. Would be way better with the molars in my opinion because it's way more powerful.

to avoid further implications with the midline discrepancy don't mouth breathe. cause as you already know..it will make the maxilla/mandible worse.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 12, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> If intense chewing is possible with the canines then you shouldn't be surprised if the chin gets effected. Would be way better with the molars in my opinion because it's way more powerful.
> 
> to avoid further implications with the midline discrepancy don't mouth breathe. cause as you already know..it will make the maxilla/mandible worse.


will continue to chew with molars and premolars then tbh. I dont have mastic rn so cant chew on all teeth or atleast canines + molars.

jewish kike agents have been pissing me of legit been waking up will a little bit of drool every other day. idk if I just started or was mouth breating for a bit for sure but im pretty sure it doesnt happen for long and could be a lip seal thing i dk


----------



## shave (Dec 8, 2021)

FatJattMofo said:


> lTestosterone?
> dht?
> palate width?
> maxillary forward growth?
> ...





FatJattMofo said:


> Testosterone?
> dht?
> palate width?
> maxillary forward growth?
> ...



it’s the positioning of the eye brows. if they low set- there’s a change at having downward medial canthus. if they’re high set then you’ll most likely have a regular canthus


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 8, 2021)

@ForeverRecession


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Dec 8, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> @ForeverRecession


Subliminals at 96 hz mogged for me


----------

